# Vista Driver for Pixma IP4000



## sjfarquar (May 29, 2008)

I am looking of a Vista driver for a Canon Pixma ip4000. does one exist?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

http://www.mediafire.com/?2wbghypwmjg


----------



## sjfarquar (May 29, 2008)

This did not install correctly. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Gee, have you considered using Canon's driver for Vista?


----------

